# What is your favorite morning cigar ?



## Rwatkins5 (Oct 16, 2011)

I love a morning cigar and a cup of coffee it's a good way to start the day off right . My favorite is Man O War Virtue toro .I'm doing a Perdomo Exhibicion sun grown this morning and I like it very much !


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

Drew Estate Java or Tabac especial


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Oliva connecticut reserves (lonsdale).
Pares very well with coffee.


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm with you so far on the man o war virtue

I've also enjoyed a lot 23 maduro by Perdomo 

Right now I'm smoking a Padilla 1932.

I'm leaning more toward my first two


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I normally don't get to have a morning cigar but when I do I usually grab:
Illusione Epernay
Cabaiguan
Nub Conn. 

I use to love to have the Oliva Special S but those are no more


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Weekend mornings are usually spent with a black coffee fresh from the press and either a Cabaiguan or more often than not, an EPC new wave.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

My go to 'mild' stick, which is what I look for when smoking earlier in the day (most typically while golfing) is a Nub Connecticut. Good flavor, not incredibly strong.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Flor de Oliva on my days off when I have time.

Famous Buenos Maduritos on work days when I don't have a lot of time.

Lately, though, I've been smoking the pipe more often in the mornings.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

I go mild and slightly sweet in the morning, to go with my giant Monster energy drink, so a Prof Sila or a Baccarat.


----------



## cigardan (Jul 23, 2008)

I usually have a cigar just about every day in the morning on the way to work in the car. Lately it's been one of these:


LGC Torpedo Natural
Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte Cadiz
Licenciados Toro
LGC Retro Especiale Habanero
Avo Tesoro
Davidoff Anniversario #3


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

Tabak Especial, Perdomo Champagne, RP Connecticut


----------



## Hot Lips (Dec 28, 2009)

I like a big cigar with coffee so it doesn't get lost. My fabvorites are the Padron 64 and the LFD Chisel


----------



## AnthonyG (Sep 26, 2011)

5 vegas gold or MOW virtue


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

rhetorik said:


> Tabak Especial, Perdomo Champagne, RP Connecticut


 I also like mild in the morning. Haven't tried the Tabak, but the Perdomo and the RP (I like the 1999's) are both great with coffee.


----------



## Goodkat (Sep 3, 2010)

AF Short story. Quick and delicious with coffee.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Hot Lips said:


> I like a big cigar with coffee so it doesn't get lost. My fabvorites are the Padron 64 and the LFD Chisel


LFD Chisel in the morning.. my kinda lady 

I will smoke just about anything.. lately a nice EPC Short run has been good with coffee.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

The best morning cigar I've had was an FFOX covered in plume with some good ol fashioned black coffee. I'll never forget that morning


----------



## LBTRS (May 19, 2011)

My favorite three in the morning which I enjoy equally.

CAO Gold
VegaFina
Oliva Connecticut Reserve


----------



## truckertim (Sep 17, 2011)

Thats a tough question because I normally decide what to smoke in the morning depending upon the mood I am in. If I'm tired and sluggish I like something with a little spice to wake me up, maybe a nice My Father.
Now if I'm just looking to relax and enjoy myself I will always reach for my current favorite smoke, a nice Partagas Black Label. Or maybe a AF Short Story, which really goes good anytime of the day!


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

Don_in_Texas said:


> I also like mild in the morning. Haven't tried the Tabak, but the Perdomo and the RP (I like the 1999's) are both great with coffee.


The Tabek is Drew Estate infused, I know it's not everyone's cup of tea (or coffee in this case) but it's great. I don't usually like infused but this is special.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Goodkat said:


> AF Short story. Quick and delicious with coffee.


Ain't that the truth!

I generally go for stouter blends, but the CAO Gold and Maduros also work great with morning joe. Diesel UC and Oliva G Cameroon are also tough to beat.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Ain't that the truth!
> 
> I generally go for stouter blends, but the CAO Gold and Maduros also work great with morning joe. Diesel UC and Oliva G Cameroon are also tough to beat.


Diesel UCs are hard to beat anytime! :smoke:


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

My Saturday morning cigar tomorrow will likely be a Federal 109 Rosado thanks to my buddy Rick! I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Cabaiguan :tu


----------



## crazystix (Oct 13, 2011)

Man O War Virtue


----------



## JonE (Sep 21, 2009)

RP Edge Lite
RP Edge Missle
EPC New Wave Conn

Those 3 have never let me down


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

WOAM
AF Short Story
Diesel UC


----------



## Goodkat (Sep 3, 2010)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Cabaiguan :tu


That sounds like a fantastic idea. Must try...


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

I usually only smoke in the mornings when I'm on vacation. I like a mild to med stick:
Hemmingway Signature
Ashton Cabinet


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Short stories, now even maddies, Best sellers, some of my way old mellow stuff I bought 10 plus years ago that is All very mellow now. Early I like mild to medium.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

AF Short Story and black pressed coffee..


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Tabak Especial definitely my favorite morning smoke. They just go great with a good strong cup of coffee.

The CI Legends Copper Label by Drew Estates is a good morning smoke too.


----------



## c0ldfire1o25 (Jul 19, 2011)

my favorite so far has been the RP signature series in toro with a nice cup of rich coffee.. 
i sometimes choose RP Connecticut or Oliva connecticut reserves in robusto


----------



## Oliva (Jan 28, 2010)

Macanudo Hyde park cafe for me!!!


----------



## Truebigmike75 (Aug 27, 2011)

5 vegas gold nugget


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

Truebigmike75 said:


> 5 vegas gold nugget


forgot about that one, good one


----------



## RedDragon888 (Jul 29, 2009)

an Ashton Classic Magnum......I love that cigar! :biggrin1:


----------



## botlJack (Oct 22, 2011)

Beautiful morning for a hot cider and a Montecristo White #2.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

botlJack said:


> Beautiful morning for a hot cider and a Montecristo White #2.


^^ This post needs a facebook style "like" button. ^^ :thumb:


----------



## RedDragon888 (Jul 29, 2009)

botlJack said:


> Beautiful morning for a hot cider and a Montecristo White #2.


Good morning Jack, I gotta try that....never thought to have a hot apple cider with my cigar. Enjoy!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Mine lately has been the tried and true GH 2002. It's one that while I make my hour plus drive seems to work the best. If it goes out or has wonky burn issues you can torch it back up or just chuck it out and your not losing out to much.....


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Casa Torano Toro....hmmm....


----------



## botlJack (Oct 22, 2011)

RedDragon888 said:


> Good morning Jack, I gotta try that....never thought to have a hot apple cider with my cigar. Enjoy!


It is one of the cups in the new Keurig machine my wife bought. I thought I was gonna hate it as I am used to my regular coffee routine, but this machine is incredible.


----------



## botlJack (Oct 22, 2011)

RedDragon888 said:


> an Ashton Classic Magnum......I love that cigar! :biggrin1:


Very nice smoke indeed.


----------



## Perseus459 (Sep 14, 2007)

Alec Bradley Family Blend and a cup of Green Mountain Sumatran Reserve. Great way to wake up.


----------



## samuelsmithbeer (Oct 12, 2011)

For me there's no better way to kick off a Saturday morning than with a San Cristobal Seleccion Del Sol Robusto.


----------



## RedDragon888 (Jul 29, 2009)

botlJack said:


> It is one of the cups in the new Keurig machine my wife bought. I thought I was gonna hate it as I am used to my regular coffee routine, but this machine is incredible.


My sister has that machine and she loves it, which leads me to think I should look into it...:idea:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

RedDragon888 said:


> My sister has that machine and she loves it, which leads me to think I should look into it...:idea:


It's expensive, and the coffee for it is expensive, too.

That said, if you like good coffee, you only drink one cup at a time, and don't have time to fiddle with your coffee, it's fantastic and worth every penny.

If you'd just as soon drink Folger's Classic Roast or whatever store brand or whatever, or you have plenty of time/inclination to grind your coffee etc, or if you have enough coffee drinkers in your house to put away a whole pot at a time, it's almost certainly not worth it.

Personally, I love mine. We also have one at work so everyone can bring their own coffee.


----------



## RedDragon888 (Jul 29, 2009)

gahdzila said:


> It's expensive, and the coffee for it is expensive, too.
> 
> That said, if you like good coffee, you only drink one cup at a time, and don't have time to fiddle with your coffee, it's fantastic and worth every penny.
> 
> ...


Thanks Clifford, I'm a HUGE coffee drinker, I mean in terms of the amount of coffee I drink. lol:cf


----------



## gaberox (Feb 28, 2009)

Cant say I have a favorite. I smoke anything in the AM. Mild to super full.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

gaberox said:


> Cant say I have a favorite. I smoke anything in the AM. Mild to super full.


I gotta go mild first thing or I ruin my palette for the rest of the day. Which isn't really a horrible thing, just means if I start with a super full, I gotta stick with em all day.


----------

